# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Medusas en Aguadulce

## sergi1907

Durante mi estancia en Almería tuve un poco de tiempo para bajar a la playa, pero fue imposible meterse en el agua ya que estaba llena de medusas.
El entretenimiento de muchos era cogerlas con redes y después de llenar los cubos, las enterraban en la arena lejos de la orilla. Aquí os dejo unas fotos.







Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi unas fotos muy interesantes.
Un saludo amigo.

----------

